# Lowrance HDS7 and HDS9



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

How old are the units? What processors di they have?


----------



## bobpeart (Feb 8, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why do you show Carbon user manuals and neither of these are Carbon models?


They are carbon models


----------



## bobpeart (Feb 8, 2011)

Marshdweller08 said:


> How old are the units? What processors di they have?


The boat is a 2019 I assume they are the same
Processors got me


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

bobpeart said:


> The boat is a 2019 I assume they are the same
> Processors got me


Saw December 2017 date on one of the sd cards. Thanks for info. GLWS.


----------



## bobpeart (Feb 8, 2011)

Sold


----------

